# Fish eat dead skin off of your body



## googie (Mar 21, 2010)

Has anyone seen these guys before? These little guys apparently eat dead skin off of your body. Does anyone has it or know who has it also what is the name of the fish
Thanks for looking


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Garra rufa?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_fish

Apparently there are two fish commonly used, the other being Cyprinion macrostomus.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Lucky's aquarium has a tank full of fish under the name doctorfish. 
Whether they are actual doctorfish or not I don't know.

Pretty plain looking fish though. You might have more fun asking the employees if you can stick your arm in the tank than trying to take care of them in your tank.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

My SAEs do this whenever I have my hand in the tank. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

googie said:


> Has anyone seen these guys before? These little guys apparently eat dead skin off of your body. Does anyone has it or know who has it also what is the name of the fish
> Thanks for looking


It's actually a bad thing. These fish lives in a decrepidly poluted environment. Namely, people's sweaty stinky feet.
Given the chance that they are propertly feed, they will eat anything but dead skin. So they are starved into eating dead skin.
So basically, it's just another way to torture fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## googie (Mar 21, 2010)

WiyRay
Today I went to Lucky Aquarium but couldn’t see doctor fish maybe all gone

Ameekplec.
Thank for your information about doctor fish Thank


----------

